# Need some help with mantis housing



## TanteEdgar (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello. I just need some tips and help here. I have a 120 liters aquarium and I want to split it up into several "apartments" for some mantids I'm gonna buy soon. I have a Mantis Relgiosa now and he will get one of these apartments (that's what I'll call it from now on, I don't really have a great english vocabulary  )

How many apartments can I make in this aquarium? I don't have it right here but it's probably something like 3 feet long or so. From what I've heard, mantids don't really like it when they have too much space but I'm not sure so correct me if I'm wrong.

I haven't really decided wich mantids I'm gonna buy but they have to be easy to have. We have something called winter here in Norway so those soft flying bugs won't be around all year. I'm thinking of a Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergi, they are pretty cool and not too difficult to have.

But I still need suggestions. What mantids wold you experienced people reccomend for a (almost) newbie like me?


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome. Please be sure to introduce yourself in the introductions forum.

I think you will find that smaller is better. Many of us use 32 oz insect cups for nymphs and small mantids. I also use small 2.5 gallon aquariums that I section off into thirds to house three mantids. The issue with too much space concerns food. The more space there is the less chance the mantis has of finding its food. You wil need to feed more to ensure the mantis gets enough. If you must use that tank you can divide it up using screen, plexiglass, etc. You could glue screen inside to divide it up.

As far as species go, there are many suitable. First of all you need to figure out what size mantis you want. That will narrow it down.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll see if I can't come up with something to say in the introductions forum  

I'm thinking about a Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergi and of course the Mantis Relgiosa I already have and 1 or 2 more mantids about the same size.

Does anyone have suggestions for mantids that are somewhat easy to have and looks awesome? I like the Wahlbergi and from what I've heard, it's a relatively easy mantis to have.


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 15, 2010)

The Budwing mantis is good for beginningers, and pulls a pretty awesome threat pose. I ....think....It can be kept at room temp. and is certainly an easy mantis to start with  

And the normal rule-of-thumb for mantis enclosures is about 3x as high as your mantid and 1 to 2x as long. If the enclosure is too big, then your mantis will probably just hang about in a corner. Very boring for both the mantis and you :lol: and as Rick said, it might be hard for him to find his food too.

I found a good site yesterday...It had lists of various species of mantids, and a short description of the mantis and how difficult it is to keep. I've had a quick search again--no luck unfortunately. But If i come across it again, I'll send you the link


----------

